# Very sad!



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

It would seem from all info I can find that the life expectancy of roseline sharks is 5-7 years.Well I have had some of mine for over 5 years and today it appears I'm going to lose my second one in a month.The very first ones I got were large(3 inches) when I got them so I geuss they may have been 1 or 2 years old then.I have had 14 for the last 3-4 years and their sizes still are different.This second one,now spiralling and laying upside down(exactly like the one a month ago) is one of my largest(as was the other) and so I assume the oldest.although "fulfilling" to keep a fish(or any pet) for its full expected life span I am sad to see another dieing.
My water quality is all good (0 ammonia,0nitrite,and20-40 nitrate).I change anywhere between 30-50% of this tank weekly,and no other fish in tank have any ill symptoms(actually spawning is happening with many species),so I can assume these beautiful fish have lived their full life with me.
This is very sad for me and I have to admitt that my clown loaches often make me think that all fish should live for 10+ years,but I know this is not the case.I average about 4 years with my cardinals and except it (not thrilled with this either),but have read this to how it is .
Just thought I'd share this.It is hard to feel sucessful in this situation,but for now I will let my stocking in this tank decrease naturally,until I get to better numbers,as I know this tank is overstocked.
The roseline is one of my favorite fish and I do still have 12 healthy and active,so I don't need to replace any,but will miss this fish anyway.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Sorry to hear that, but yes it does happen and it is sad. I had a shoal of 10 peppers at one time and have slowly lost them all due to old age. They were all between the ages of 9 and 10 years old. It's sad to see them go but I have enjoyed them for a long time. They were from my own spawn of cories when I first started in breeding them.


----------



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

Sorry for the loss brother , its hardest to watch it happen and know its on its way out.
It's hard for me as well watching and being able to do nothing , god knows I have been there.
Take refuge in the fact that you have them a healthy long life , much longer than in the wild I'm sure .


----------



## HiTekHoney (Jul 12, 2013)

Like everything in life, nothing lasts forever. All pets no matter what kind, be it a cat, dog or even fish, sadly, life does end. But on a brighter note, feel accomplished that you can even make your fish live to their fullest. I know of many who can barely keep them for even just half a life span. I feel your pain. My blue tipped Columbian is now coming to the end years. I say, twilight years. He will be ten years this year, is already blind in one eye, but still seems highly active during feelings. I cannot imagine how I will react to this one in particular since this was also a fish my mother gave me who not too long ago passed away herself. 

Hang in there. The fact they are spawning shows they definitely have a home that is well taken cared of.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

HiTekHoney said:


> Like everything in life, nothing lasts forever. All pets no matter what kind, be it a cat, dog or even fish, sadly, life does end. But on a brighter note, feel accomplished that you can even make your fish live to their fullest. I know of many who can barely keep them for even just half a life span. I feel your pain. My blue tipped Columbian is now coming to the end years. I say, twilight years. He will be ten years this year, is already blind in one eye, but still seems highly active during feelings. I cannot imagine how I will react to this one in particular since this was also a fish my mother gave me who not too long ago passed away herself.
> 
> Hang in there. The fact they are spawning shows they definitely have a home that is well taken cared of.


Unfortunately it is NOT the roselines breeding,but I would be thrilled beyond belief if that were to ever take place.Mostly it is the discus spawning(2 different pairs) and the kribs I think as they are all colored up,fat and digging caves like crazy!


----------



## HiTekHoney (Jul 12, 2013)

Hahaha congratulations. See, isn't the cycle of life wonderful? That sounded so cliche!


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

I love the simple little fish but had to stop buying guppies for their not making it rate. Kind of know how you must
feel after keeping them for a while(when compared to loosing one you just got). Have had a Banded Pigmy sunfish 
for three years now but haven't seen him lately and fear the worst. Even had a bout/w pop eye and can no longer
see from his left eye. Accidentally scooped it up in a bucket of "collected" water from the dammed up stream
near my house. Water goes threw a cypress bottomland, small but has 6.4 Ph because of plus daphnia so I get some
occasionally. Was 5/16th inch when I got him...think he's gone though. R.I.P.


----------



## kicksilver (Aug 9, 2012)

I lost my favorite fish on Tuesday. He sadly did not live to his full lifespan, only about 2.5 years. Being a Dwarf Gourami, I inadvertently killed him with Melafix. I know he was happy in the days prior to his death, because he built the biggest most disgusting looking bubble nest that I have ever seen, in person or online.

Unfortunately there's nothing we can do except give them a happy and safe place to live while we have them, and then buy another one and do the same for them afterwards. The joy of keeping fish and many other kinds of animals far outweighs the grievance of their death.

Just be happy you don't keep and get attached to any kinds of insects, as most tend to only live for less than a year. I am considering getting an orchid mantis, but I know that it will only live for six months from it's time of hatching.


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

I'm amazed at how people feel about these creatures in a tank, myself included. While I have gotten used to my guppies aging out, when I thought I was going to lose my large, favorite angel before his time, it really bothered me. Fortunately he survived whatever was going on with him.

And even when my habrosus cories spawned and left me with way too many and no where to move them, I hesitated an extra few weeks before bringing them to my LFS. I hated to see them go.


----------



## snowghost45 (May 13, 2013)

It is sad when we lose fish. It's nice to find people that understand. (a lot of folks don't) even though it's a tiny adf or a fish you've had for many years, it's a creature that you fed, worried about, changed water and rushed to LFS for meds. I take comfort in knowing I provided the best life I could for them and I'm sure you did.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

sorry to here that coralbandit.i thank a lot of people forget the age of the fish in the fish store before thay buy it.i have some orange swordtail I raised from frys and now is about a year old.the one I bought at my local fish store is so a lot bigger and is at least a year and half old I guess.i never thought much about the age of the fish in my local fish store.have a good night all.


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

Sorry to hear buddy!!


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Don't be sad. There are people, for example the Keep Nothobranchius species. Those are not even 1 year old. One gets the spawning, and pulls them new to. When they are at their best is quickly made ​​an image. Then again they spawn and die. Life and death are natural.



Wonderfull, but soon away


----------



## Jim Albright (Jan 22, 2013)

Sorry to hear that Bandit---I lost a Bumblebee last night as well---I think it was stressed for some reason more than anything---tough feeling looking at it upside down and breathing....I separated it quickly but it had passed in the nite--I am spawning as well in my tank and I dont think age is the factor in my case. I need to add about 20-40 more African Cichlids to get the aggression back in check...


----------



## tetrafan01 (Sep 12, 2013)

I know how you feel I LOVE my corys but I lost my skunk Cory the OTHER DAY YOU STILL get sickening feeling in your stomach. Sorry coral!


----------

